
This Battery Has Lasted 175 Years and No One Knows How - techaddict009
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-battery-has-lasted-175-years-and-no-one-knows-how
======
JoeAltmaier
I suspect that the battery is long dead, and other peripheral effects are
responsible for the oscillation of the clapper. E.g. photoelectric effects on
the bells cause charge to build up; the clapper collects charge from one bell
and delivers it to the other. And so on.

~~~
irascible
Just what I was thinking.. or external vibration making the bell periodically
act as a generator..

